# Vetrans pref



## co2 (May 30, 2006)

What are youre chances to get on a dept if you are a vet. Thanks for youre info.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

geee if vet status gets you full preference then i would say pretty good especially if you have residency as well.....


----------

